# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: Κατάργηση υπηρεσίας Skype for Business και μετάβαση στην υπηρεσία Teams

## nnn

H εταιρεία VODAFONE – ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) ανακοινώνει ότι καταργείται η υπηρεσία Skype for Business με εμπορική απόφαση της Microsoft και δρομολογείται η μετάβαση των χρηστών στην υπηρεσία Teams. Η υπηρεσία Skype for Business αποτελεί μέρος συγκεκριμένων πλάνων της Microsoft (Business Essential, Business Premium, Office 365 E1 , Office 365 E2 , Office 365 E3, Office 365 A3 for faculty, Office 365 ProPlus for faculty, Office 365 K1).

Για τους πελάτες Vodafone που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία Skype for Business ως μέρος μεγαλύτερου πλάνου που έχουν επιλέξει, δεν θα επέλθει καμία τιμολογιακή αλλαγή με την κατάργηση της εν λόγω υπηρεσίας και τη μετάβασή τους στην υπηρεσία Teams. H Microsoft ενημερώνει τους χρήστες μέσω emails & ειδοποιήσεων εντός της εφαρμογής Skype για τη μετάβαση στην υπηρεσία Teams, η οποία πραγματοποιείται αυτόματα, χωρίς περαιτέρω ενέργειες από τους χρήστες και θα ολοκληρωθεί έως τις 30/6.

Οι πελάτες Vodafone που δεν χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία ως μέρος μεγαλύτερου πλάνου και συγκεκριμένα οι χρήστες του προϊόντος Skype for Business Plan 2, λόγω της επικείμενης κατάργησής του με εμπορική απόφαση της Microsoft από 1/7/2019, θα πρέπει να μεταφερθούν σε άλλο πλάνο Microsoft 365 της επιλογής τους προκειμένου να καλύψουν πλήρως τις ανάγκες τους.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

